# Flood Fest 2014



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Date – 4/12/2014

IROC – on Blackrose Raceway

Fray on TKO Roadcourse

Skinny Fray on TKO Roadcourse

Bonus Race – Super G+ Indy on the Bluffdale Bullet

Rules can be found at http://www.glueside.com/wiscrs/floodfest2014.html

$15.00 Entry Fee includes all 4 races and lunch.

Everyone will walk away with something for their day of racing.

Rules can be found at www.glueside.com/wiscrs/ or by scanning the code above.

WISCRS
RR 1 Box 72B
Gladstone, IL
For directions go to: www.glueside.com/wiscrs
Doors open at 8 am – Racing starts at 10:30 am, followed by lunch.

For questions or sponsorship – call 309-627-2805 or e-mail at [email protected]


----------



## glueside (Jul 31, 2010)

Flood Fest is rapidly approaching and I am starting the sign up. Please let me know if you will be here for this great race.

1. PJ Baltz
2. Mark Baker
3. Rosy
4. Tara Rosenberg
5. Toby Kindig
6. Jeff Strause
7.


----------

